
Mozilla Launches Hubs Cloud - Nikopol33
https://blog.mozvr.com/announcing-hubs-cloud/
======
detaro
Nice to see progress on this, but one thing isn't clear to me: Is this really
tied to AWS right now? Or is it possible to run this elsewhere, just not
supported by a Quickstart thing?

